# 

## EDZIA

Licytację na NOWE USZKA DLA FRANUSIA czas rozpocząć :smile: .
W tym wątku proszę wklejać zdjęcia fantów z krótkim opisem i ceną wywoławczą.

*Tu-licytujemy*

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Z przyjemnością rozpocznę  :Smile: 
Folder na płyty CD z kolędami. Wykonany techniką scrapbookingu, z przepięknych świątecznych papierów.Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

Do kompletu można nabyć świąteczną karteczkę. Cena wywoławcza - 5 zł.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Komplet złożony z kartki sztalugowej, kalendarzyka na biurko i pudełeczka na drobny prezent. Wszystko utrzymane w stylu vintage, wykonane techniką scrapbookingu, z przepięknych polskich papierów.

Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

----------


## EDZIA

Ostatnio zakupiłam( trochę dla siebie trochę z myślą o tej aukcji) biżuterię wykonaną w ramach terapii zajęciowej przez pacjentów Zakładu Psychiatrycznego.

Pokrywam koszty przesyłki



Naszyjnik kulki filcowane ręcznie - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł



Naszyjnik z filcu - cena wywoławcza - 38 zł



Brelok - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł

----------


## Żelka

Komplet zimowy. butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, śr.12cm. (z jednej strony zimowy pejzaż, z drugiej Mikołaj).
Cena 100zł.
Ja pokrywam koszt przesyłki.
Zapraszam do licytacji!

----------


## Żelka

Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm. Gotowy do oprawy, tylko ramkę dobrać.  :wink: 
Cena 40zł.
Pokrywam koszt przesyłki.
Zapraszam do licytacji!

----------


## malka

*Bizantyjska ikona  Świętej Rodziny*

Współcześnie wykonana bizantyjską techniką -  tempera jajowa i złoto na desce.
Oryginalność potwierdzona certyfikatem.
rozmiar 250X320 mm



Cena wywoławcza tylko 100 zł.

odbiór osobisty  :wink:  a jeśli nie da rady to pokrywam koszty wysyłki

----------


## AgnesK

Na aukcje dla Frania dostałam od znajomych dobrych dusz kilka rzeczy.

1. Przepiękne zdobione talerze techniką decoupage, średnica talerza 23 cm, nie wolno ich myć w zmywarce, można na nich kłaść produkty spożywcze ponieważ zdobienie znajduje się na spodniej stronie.

 Cena wywoławcza każdego talerza to 15 zł.
Koszt przesyłki bierzemy na siebie.  
 







1. lawenda  
2. maki  
 3. słoneczniki    c.d.n.

----------


## AgnesK

4. róże 1



5. róże 2




6. róże 3




7. róże 4

----------


## AgnesK

Pierścionek
kwiatek ze skóry, regulowany obwód, średnica ok 4,5 cm
cena wywoławcza 5 zł
pokrywamy koszt przesyłki

----------


## KachnaP

A ja proponuję bransoletkę z bursztynów - polskich bursztynów wykonanych przez Danutę Burczik-Kruczkowską. Bursztyny łączone z koralem.
Cena wywoławcza 40 zł.
Pokrywam koszty wysyłki

----------


## AgnesK

I jeszcze dwie rzeczy zrobione na drutach (także i w przypadku tych rzeczy pokrywamy koszt przesyłki):

1. wielokolorowy szal dla artystycznej duszy
długość ok 180 cm
cena wywoławcza 10 zł





2. kocyk dziecięcy
cena wywoławcza 10 zł

----------


## dorbie

Ja dodaję robótkę - do naszycia na poduszkę wielkosci 37x45cm kolor ecru

cena wywoławcza 7zł
oczywiście pokrywamm koszty przesyłki

----------


## tutli_putli

Kilka drobiazgów, które można podarować np. pod choinkę  :smile: 
Biżuteria jest nowa, własnoręcznie przeze mnie wykonana z hipoalergicznych materiałów lub srebra. 
1. naszyjnik - rzemień i porcelana, CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 35,00


2.komplet (naszyjnik + kolczyki) wykonany ze szkła weneckiego i metalu, CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 40,00


3. srebro i kwarc dymny, CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 20,00



4. koral ilawa, metal posrebrzany, CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 20,00


5. kolczyki z ametystem, CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 15,00



6. noc Kairu ze skrzydełkami  :smile:  CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 10,00



...oczywiście koszty wysyłki biorę na siebie  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Ja proponuję coś na parapetówkę do nowego domu - duży okaz rośliny doniczkowej - kalatei (Calathea zebrina)
Wygląda bardzo podobnie jak na tym zdjęciu: 



Niestety, ze względu na wielkość raczej odbiorcy w okolicach Poznania, bo nie mam jak wysłać  :sad: 

Cena 5 zł.

----------


## DPS

Na zbliżające się święta Bożego Narodzenia - święta w śródziemnomorskich klimatach.
Romański obrazek bądź wykończenie dla poduszki, ścieg gobelinowy, rozmiar motywu 31 x 21 cm
Cena wywoławcza: 20 zł, przesyłka na mój koszt.  :big grin:

----------


## aneta s

1.Czarno białe zdjęcie - motyw morski, w drewnianej, brazowej ramce, z paspartu. Obrazek firmy The old picture company. Rozmiar Ramy 28,8x 23,4, obrazek jest nowy.
szerokosc ramki 2 cm. cena wywolawcza 50zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



2. Czarno białe zdjęcie - motyw dziecięcy, w drewnianej, brazowej ramce, z paspartu. Obrazek firmy The old picture company. Rozmiar Ramy 38,8x 31,4, szerokosc ramki 2 cm. obrazek jest nowy
cena wywolawcza 60zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

3. Oferuję wykonaną z drewna, romantyczną zawieszkę DREAMS. Wymiary 13 x7 cm
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


4.  zestaw 3 rybek, wykonane z drewna, do powieszenia razem badz kazda z osobna. długość rybki 15,5cm 
cena wywolawcza 20zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

5. Nowa posciel turkusowo - biała, w oryginalnym opakowaniu. 100% bawełny.65x80, poduszka 35x40 
cena wywolawcza 20zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Żelka

W imieniu *Nefer* zgłaszam Jej nalewki:

*1. Nalewka truskawkowa - 0,5 l - Cena wywoławcza - 80zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa - 0,5 l - Cena wywoławcza - 80zł*

----------


## meg60

to i ja się dołączę i dam co ostatnio zrobiłam.......
oferuję napis HOME wykonany techniką decoupage w kolorze białym . Literki wysokości 11 cm. Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł. koszt wysylki ponoszę sama.







ZAPRASZAM DO LICYTACJI !!!

----------


## nitubaga

Skoro nalewki na topie - to i ja zgłaszam swoją.  :big grin:  

*zapraszam do licytacji 0,5l nalewki imbirowo-cytrynowej na miodzie* 

rok produkcji 2010 - zatem już wysezonowana i pyszna... 



cena wywoławcza również 80 zł

----------


## lasche

A u mnie drobiazgi świąteczne, ozdoby choinkowe, które można wykorzystać do świątecznych kompozycji

1. Sanki miniaturka - 10 zł



2. Narty miniaturka - 10 zł



3. Konik na biegunach miniaturka - 10 zł



4. Złote dekoracje na ciasto świąteczne  - 10 zł



5. 10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami - idealne na sówkowe przyjęcie  - 10 zł

----------


## aneta s

6. 2 poszewki na poduszki - Indyjskie. Zielone z haftowanymi na zloto motywami. Wymiar 45x45. Poszewki kupione juz jakis czas temu ale nie uzywane
Cena wywoławcza 30 zł

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




7. Młynek i pojemnik na kawę - ceramiczny. Nieuzywane
Cena wywoławcza 50 zł


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



8. 2 serwetki brązowe 35x45cm. Nowe
cena wywoławcza 10zł


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

9. Szary bieznik Lene Bjerre 43x148cm. nowy
cena wywolawcza 30zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



10. Bieżnik Pentik 100% jedwabiu, bezowo-czerwony ,haftowany 33x160cm. nowy
cena wywolawcza 50zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



11. Bieżnik Pentik 100% jedwabiu, czerwony ,haftowany 33x160cm. nowy
cena wywolawcza 50zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


12. 2 poszewki na poduszki, niebieskawo - zielone, haftowane zlotymi nicmi , z koralikami i cekinami 46x46cm. nowe
cena wywolawcza 30 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


13. Drewniany, ciemnobrazowy swiecznik wysokosc 15cm, srednica podstawy 15 cm. nieuzywany
cena wywolawcza 30zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


14. Przystawka ulatwiajaca nalewanie wina ROSENDAHL. nowa
cena wywolawcza 30zl



Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ane3ka1

Ode mnie 2 oryginalne, naturalne-oliwkowe, greckie mydełka. Jedno naturalne "Fragrance Free", drugie lawendowe.

Cena wywoławcza 10zł za 2 szt.

----------


## agawi74

A ja daję nowy, szklany zestaw do przypraw- ocet, oliwa, sól pieprz.
Cena wywoławcza 25 zł :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych (na tee lihgt-y). Cena wywoławcza 60zł. Pokrywam koszty przesyłki (na terenie Polski - to dotyczy wszystkich moich aukcji).  :wink:  Zapraszam!

----------


## ngel

to jeszcze coś ode mnie
*wazon ceramiczny srebrny* , wysokość 50 cm- ceba wywoławcza 40 pln



*świecznik* na tea-lighty choć może też służyć za kwietnik/wazon- cena wywoławcza 20 pln



pokrywam koszty przesyłki oczywiście

----------


## Tosiaczek

Przyłączam się do akcji i na początek proponuje zestaw 8 babeczek :smile: Cena wywoławcza 10zł!

----------


## Tosiaczek

To może jeszcze dodatkowo zestaw porcelanowy Bavaria.Cena wywoławcza 20 zł oraz kilka serduszek  Cena 10 zł.

----------


## Agduś

Wpadłam zdyszana i przyniosłam dwa bieżniki świąteczne. Świeżutkie, prosto spod igły! Aniołki to aplikacje, reszta patchwork, bieżniki są podszyte (zielony złotym materiałem w gwiazdki, granatowy - granatowym w gwiazdki).
Zielony bieżnik z aniołkami ma wymiary 104 na 48 cm. Cena wywoławcza 30 zł
Granatowy bieżnik z aniołkami ma wymiary 98 na 53 cm (jutro sprawdzę, bo Młoda mierzyła). Cena wywoławcza 30 zł.
Jeszcze szyje się serwetka z bałwankiem i malują obrazki ze świątecznymi kotami.

----------


## malka

Było coś dla ducha  :wink:  to teraz dla ciała ...
Widzę,że wyskokowe napoje bez akcyzy cieszą się niezmienną popularnością (co absolutnie mnie nie dziwi )

Oferuję więc 0,5 litra magicznej cytrynówki, której niepowtarzalny smak może potwierdzić kilku forumowiczów  :wink: 
Niestety nie mogę powiedzieć tego co Nitubaga o swojej nalewce: że wraz z długością leżakowania zyskuje na smaku, gdyż nigdy nie udało mi się tego stwierdzić, powiem tylko,że po tygodniu od zrobienia (to rekord  :oops: ) smakuje równie dobrze jak tuż po zrobieniu, no dobra.....może po tygodniu ciut lepiej, chyba,że jest się koneserem spirytusu  :wink: 

Więc oddam w dobre ręce (gardła) *1 LITR*  (było 0,5 l) Magicznej Cytrynówki ,w  skrócie MC  (wym. emsii)  :wink: 
cena wywoławcza złota w płynie  :wink:  - 80 zł



i gwarantuję,że ten przezroczysty płyn o mocy 98 volt  :wink:  w dniu wysyłki, będzie złocistożółty  choć nieco słabszy w mocy :smile: 

edit:
A,że tak ładnie licytujecie, a ja nie mam sumienia robić z gęby wariata, to *objętość wzrasta do 1 LITRA*  :smile:

----------


## anev

Przyłączam się do aukcji i dorzucam naszyjnik z ceramiki ,
cena wywoławcza 20 zł



Wysyłka na mój koszt.

----------


## joliska

Anew, przecież poprawiłam Ci link na zdjęcie...

----------


## yokasta

Widzę, że nalewki dobrze idą. Na pewno niejeden przepis skonstruowała Lucyna Ć., której książkę Wam polecam i wystawiam na aukcję  :smile: 

Nówka sztuka, nie śmigana



Wywoławcza: 20zł (na dobry początek!)

----------


## Agduś

Kot Aniołek (tempera na płótnie, 18*24 cm) - cena wywoławcza 20 zł


Kot Pogromca Choinki (jw.) cena wywoławcza 20 zł

I jeszcze raz zdjęcia bieżników w świetle dziennym, bo były wątpliwości co do koloru ramki (jest bordowa w takim głębokim odcieniu). Specjalnie wyniosłam stół na taras! I widać materiał pod spodem.




Na serwetę trzeba poczekać, bo odkryłam niespodziewanie, że mulina przydała się do czegoś dzieciom i nie mam czym wyhaftować bałwankowi oczek i guziczków. Lecę do pasmanterii.

----------


## anev

> Anew, przecież poprawiłam Ci link na zdjęcie...


Pięknie dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## nitubaga

Wychodząc naprzeciw zapotrzebowaniu pewnej miłej forumki  :smile: 




> ja dalej proponuję żebyś wystawiłą także przepis na to pyszne cudo o które trwa taka zacięta walka- sam przepis też chętnie kupię


 zatem wystawiam przepis na wystawioną wcześniej nalewkę z imbiru. Przepis trafi do zwycięzcy po zakończonej licytacji drogą dogodną dla licytanta  :smile:  

No to startujemy od 1 zł.  :smile:

----------


## lasche

A ja myślałam, że to forum budowlano - wnętrzarskie i raczej na dodatki się ludzie rzucą  :wink:  no ale ...w takim razie ...hm ...hm ...przedstawiam nalewkę śliwkową ...rocznik szlachetny 2010 (znaczy się pięknie odleżakowana) 



cena wywoławcza jedyne 80 zł za 0.5l a doznania ...bezcenne  :wink:

----------


## Gwoździk

Witam Wszystkich, 

Wystawiam nietypową butelkę polskiej wódki. Ma na imię PEPESZA, ma 55 centymetrów "wzrostu" i 40 "latek". Pojemność to 1 litr. Ma też "wdzianko", które na pewno przyda się w jej przenoszeniu ze stołu na stół. Smakuje jak zwykle.  :smile: 




*Cena wywoławcza 250 PLN.*

Edytuję, bo zapomniałem dodać, że wysyłka "PEPESZY" jest na mój koszt. 
W Warszawie i do miejscowości blisko jej przyległych dowiozę osobiście.

----------


## Agduś

I jest wreszcie serwetka (obrusik?) o wymiarach 71 na 73 (udało mi się i wyszedł prawie kwadrat!) . Podszewka z granatowego materiału w gwiazdki. Cena wywoławcza 30 zł.

----------


## AgnesK

No to my jeszcze jedną rzecz też.

*Żelciu*, Ty będziesz wiedziała jak to nazwać :wink:  (zawieszka na teelighty?)

Przesyłke bierzemy na siebie oczywiście
Nowa, 
Cena wywoławcza 25 zł

----------


## meg60

Ponieważ jest dość duże zainteresowanie  wyrobami decupage , postanowiłam wystawić jeszcze coś.......

ramka na zdjęcie na staludze ( zdjęcie prywatne )....cena wywoławcza - 20 zł.



ozdobne łopatki ...... cena za komplet - 30 zł.




można kupić pojedynczo ...cena za szt. - 10 zł

1. nostalgiczna...



2. muzyczna róża .....



3. różowa Tilda.....



ZAPRASZAM!!!

----------


## mada1412

Oferuję konika - ręcznie uszytą retro zabawkę do brykania po domu i nie tylko... 



Można sobie wybrać kolorystykę :smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 50 zł

----------


## kasia_sw

Od siebie proponuję świąteczny wianek recznie wykonany. Wianek ma średnicę około 35 cm.



Na początek proponuje 40 zł

----------


## aneta s

Pojemnik ceramiczny wysokosc 9,5cm, szerokosc 13cm.
cena wywolawcza 30zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Oferuję białą, drewniana , przecieraną ramkę na zdjecia , do postawienia. Wymiar 20 x 25 cm. szerokość ramy 5,7cm. Ramek mam wiecej, wiec jesli ktos chcialby kupic np 3 nie ma problemu.
cena wywolawcza 30zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Nowy zestaw 3 obrazekow. Obrazki sa wykonane ze sklejki w drewnianej, białej ramce.Wymiary 26x26cm

cena wywolawcza 100zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dziewcze

Gdyby nie ten szczytny cel pewnie bym się z tymi fantami nie rozstała  :smile:  ale do ósemki jeszcze trochę brakuję więc z radością przedstawiam kolejno:

1. Bajka a w sumie aż dwie - słuchowisko na starym (ale w doskonałym stanie :yes: ) winylu:
(opisy bajek z netu)

pierwsza strona - "Apolejka i jej osiołek"

_"To bajka o miłości (hmm, chyba nawet miłości od pierwszego spojrzenia, i to na dodatek spojrzenia przez okno) i o poświęceniu. Bo Apolejka oddaje straganiarce za jabłka wszystko, co posiada, nawet złotą koronę. I nie ma w niej nawet odrobiny żalu. To dobra i prosta historia, napisana prostym językiem, niewydumana i wzruszająca."_



druga strona - "O Klaruni koronczarce i Zimowych Wróżkach"

_"Bajka opowiada o miłości babci i wnuczki, o darach Pani Zimy, o wrażliwości serca i… o tym, co kto w niej zobaczy. Cudowna bajka z mojego dzieciństwa"_



*cena wywoławcza - 11zł*

2. Komplet sztućców ZSRR  :wink:  są w bardzo dobrym stanie. Znalazłam je u Cioci-Babci w szafie i przygarnęłam z myślą ozdobienia techniką decupage. Są do tego idealne. Dobre jakościowo. 

Dorzucam chusteczki do decupage: 

i bombkę własnej roboty  :wink:  niepowtarzalną :smile:  







podsyłam też pomysły do wykorzytania tych na prawdę świetnych sztućców, na wypadek gdyby ktoś miał wątplilwość co do drzemiącego w nich potencjału  :wink: 

 



*cena wywoławcza - 22zł*

3. Lampion chromowany. Wysokość ok 30cm. Na razie zwyczajny. W poniedziałek załączę nowe zdjęcia. Dojdzie do lampionu pewien delikatny szczegół, który myślę podbije wartość lampionu. Uczyni go szczególnym  :wink: .

Edit:
_szczególnym miał uczynić lampion grawer.. ech! /lepsze wrogiem dobrego/
Zaniosłam element lampionu (lampion się rozkręca) do złotnika. Znalezienie odpowiedniego nie było łatwe. 'Mechaniczne' grawery wykonywane np.na kłódkach mają ograniczenie wymiaru. Element musi zmieścić się w malutkim imadle. Ten się nie miescił.  W grę wchodził więc tylko klasyczny grawer ręczny. Znalazłam! ale wartość graweru przekraczała w-ść lampionu. Odpuściłam. Znalazłam trzeciego. Fantastyczny człowiek. Zgodził się wykonać grawer za free. Jak nas taki szczytny cel to bezdyskusyjnie. W poniedziałek leciałam jak na skrzydłach do złotnika. No i niestety Pan ze smutną miną pokazał mi efekt. Okazało się, że robią grawery metodą, która wymaga naklejenia specjalnej taśmy i w tym przypadku nie wiadomo dlaczego po odklejeniu taśmy zeszła cała warstwa chromu.. Do tego czcionka jakaś taka za nowoczesna i.. (!) do góry nogami. Osobiscie nie miałam do Pana pretensji  ale trochę mnie to zmartwiło ze względu na daleko posuniętą licytację. Na szczęście znalazłam drugi taki sam. W efekcie szczególnym uczyni lampion dodatkowa szklana osłonka. Zdezelowaną podstawę z nieudanym grawerem zostawiam sobie. Flamastrem od spodu napiszę sobie ku uciesze 'lepsze wrogiem dobrego'  
W międzyczasie próbowałam jakoś to ratować. Element wylądował w kwasie a następnie potraktowałam go pastą polerującą rysy samochodowe. Jeszcze coś z nim pokombinuję.. Na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda tak _ 

grawer to:_ Franiowi Anielaste FM - 2011_





*cena wywoławcza 33zł*

4. Czajniczek. Przedstawiam dwa. Ale oddam ten, który osiągnie wyższą cenę. Kupione na targu staroci. Bardzo je lubię. Przy zakupie nie mogłam zdecydować na jeden. Są w zupełnie innym wydaniu, innych 'producentów' ale oba podobają mi się tak samo. Mi w zupełności wystarczy jeden  :smile:  Pojemność ponad litr!





dodam, że oba czajniczki są z porządnej niemieckiej porcelany, szczególnie polecam ten z dmuchawcami, jest renomowanej firmy *ARZBERG* i spokonie mógłby wylądować na sklepowej półce jako nowy, choć lata produkcji sugnaturki, którą ma na spodzie to 
1947-1970   
http://www.sygnatury24.pl/?opcja=SYG...on=2&miasto=26




*cena wywoławcza 44zł*

5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki. Z racji zaobserwowanego zainteresowania ptakami  :wink:  wystawiam do licytacji. Praktycznie nowy. Zaliczył tylko jedne pudełko chusteczek  :smile: 




*cena wywoławcza 55zł*

DO KAŻDEGO FANTA DORZUCAM *GRATIS ŚWIĄTECZNY* (PODAREK NIESPODZIANKĘ)   :smile: 
WYSYŁKA NA MÓJ KOSZT  :smile:

----------


## joliska

Widokówkowe reprodukcje rzeźb Zofii i Andrzeja Tylków, format 103x148mm. *Cena wywoławcza każdej 5 zł
*
1. Anioł w grocie


2. Anioł przy huśtawce


3. Anioł polny

----------


## AniaS79

To ja w inną stronę, ale w końcu nie musi być wyłącznie "domowo" prawda?  :smile: 

Oferuję śliczny NOWY Z METKĄ! pikowany, *różowy bezrękawnik dla dziewczynki*. Ocieplany warstwą watoliny, podszyty od spodu polarkiem. Idealny na jesień, wiosnę czy cieplejsze dni zimy.
*Dokładnie taki sam, jak na zdjęciu*. Rozmiar *92*.
[/URL]

Cena wywoławcza *20 zł*

Oczywiście pokrywam koszty przesyłki.

----------


## ol(g)a

a ja proponuje tryptyk Klimta:




Jest to druk na plotnie.

wymiary: 45cm* 45cm

Koszt przesylki pokrywam ja.

Cena wywolawcza 30zl (za trzy sztuki oczywiscie)

----------


## aneta s

*Blekitna* poprosila mnie o pomoc z wklejeniem fantow, z przyjemnoscia to robie :yes:  :smile: 

*Oto Fanty od BLEKITNEJ*

1. 4 decoupagowe podkładki pod kubek z motywem kwiatów ( bez - lilak pospolity ) -
cena wywoławcza 5 zł za komplet oczywista  :smile: 
koszty wysyłki pokrywam ja  :smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



2. decoupagowy obrazek z motywem lawendy ( wymiar około 35 x 50, na płycie mdf )
(niestety podpisałm go bo miał to być prezent gwiazdkowy dla babci, ale można podpis zamalować)
- cena wywoławcza 10 zł
koszty wysyłki pokrywam ja  :smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ol(g)a

i jeszcze cos ode mnie:

Piekna, drewniana ramka na zdjecie formatu 10x15. (ta calkiem po prawej na zalaczaczonym zdjeciu)
Cena wywolawcza 10 zl( koszt przesylki pokrywam ja)

----------


## gabriela

Wystawiam na aukcje krem do rak Weleda z wyciagiem z granatu. Cena wywolawcza 25 zlotych, koszty przesylki pokrywam oczywiscie ja.

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6582/img2314ys.jpg

----------


## gabriela

Ups, jutro sama zrobie zdjecie!

----------


## joliska

Gabriela, przecież było widoczne po mojej poprawce... Oddawaj fotkę  :smile:

----------


## gabriela

Ale to nie bylo moje zdjecie, tylko z netu, nie wiem jak to jest z prawami autorskimi???? Jutro albo w sobote klikne za dnia swoim aparatem.

----------


## yokasta

Dorzucam kolejną książkę do kucharzenia:

KUCHNIA POLSKA, CIASTA I DESERY 1001 przepisów


(jutro wrzucę swoją fotkę, teraz nie mam jak zrobić)

wywoławcza 30 zł  :wiggle:

----------


## ragazza

teraz moja kolej  :wink: 

1. 2 grafiki ze Szczecina z własnej roboty passe-partout  :wink: . Wymiar samej grafiki 21 cm x 29,5 cm, wymiar całości 30 cm x 40 cm
*Cena wywoławcza za obie grafiki 20 zł*


2. obrazki misiowe 3 sztuki
*cena wywoławcza 30 zł*


i jeszcze:

3. zestaw nadmorski  :wink: 
*cena wywoławcza 15 zł
*

----------


## tola

Są już różne naleweczki w licytacji, ale takiej jeszcze nie ma.

Wystawiam PIGWÓWKĘ TOLI

nalewka własnej produkcji,
z pigwy z uprawy ekologicznej.
Mocna, rozgrzewająca, smaczna.
Idealna na zimowe wieczory, przeziębienia,
a przede wszystkim do wypicia za zdrowie FRANUSIA.
0.7 l. Nalewka z ubiegłego roku, więc dojrzała.
Pokrywam koszty przesyłki.
Cena wywoławcza *50 zł.

*

----------


## joliska

Tolu, cieszę się, że naleweczka wróciła - ten asortyment to 6. bieg albo i turbodoładowanie licytacji  :big grin:

----------


## tola

*Joliska*, oby, oby. 
Dla Franusia Walecznego, absolutnie wszystko.
A nalewka powiem nieskromnie, naprawdę doskonała.
Z ubiegłego roku trzymana na wyjątkowe okazje.
A czyż okazja może być lepsza?  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Dziękuję Wam..

----------


## AgnesK

Wiecie co..na następny zlot muratorowy przyjeżdżamy z Franiem.
Tyle Wam zawdzięczamy..

----------


## yokasta

:hug:  dla Frania !

Za chwilę dojdą kolejne fanty  :smile:

----------


## Karolina i Artur :P

Ja też z przyjemnością dołączę sie do akcji na rzecz Franusia  :smile: 

Oferuję pyszne nalewki:

*Nalewkę z pigwy wyrób 2010*  0,5l pyszna cudownie rozgrzewająca idealna także jako dodatek do herbatki  :wink:   - cena wywoławcza* 45zł
*
*Nalewkę z wiśni wyrób 2011*  ( bardzo aromatyczna  :wink:  ) 0,5l  -cena wywoławcza* 45zł
*
Obie wykonane przez moją mamę, miłośniczkę nalewek,    :wink: 
Wysyłka oczywiście gratis  :smile:

----------


## yokasta

To ja dodaję ostatnie moje fanty  :smile: .

W związku ze zbliżającymi się wielkimi krokami świętami Bożego Narodzenia na pewno niejedno z nas potrzebuje świątecznych kartek, a te oferowane przeze mnie są naprawdę wyjątkowe, bo wszystkie obrazy z kartek w oryginale zostały namalowane USTAMI przez osoby niepełnosprawne i przeniesione nadrukiem na te piękne kartki świąteczne (żeby więcej osób mogło się nimi cieszyć  :wink: ), w sam raz na najbliższy czas ! 

Kartki pochodzą z Wydawnictwa Artystów Malujących Ustami i Nogami 

Zeskanowane więc w pełnej okazałości:

1. In excelsis deo


2. Choinka


3. Mikołaj z saniami


4. Zimowe miasto


5. Gwiazda betlejemska


6. Mikołaj przed domem


7. Stajenka


8. Kolaż świąteczny


9. Świeczki


10. Aniołek


11. Mikołaj nad miastem
 

Proponuję 5zł/sztukę do licytacji osobno - może ktoś wyśle karteczkę do Frania ?  :smile: 

Oczywiście do wszystkiego pokrywam koszty przesyłki kochani!

----------


## [email protected]

Dorzucam do licytacji książkę kucharską ROBERTA SOWY z jego autografem  :smile: 

licytujemy od 30 zł - pokrywam koszt przesyłki 





Dodam iż z tego egzemplarza nie korzystałam - mam drugi - ten stoi na półce w biblioteczce  :wink:

----------


## jannasia

To ja też dorzucam coś do licytacji:
zegar ręcznie wykonany metodą decoupage
z tyłu jest mechanizm na baterie paluszki

*cena wywoławcza 50 zł*









PS
wybaczcie linki, ale rzadko tu bywam i nie pamiętam, jak wstawia się zdjęcia
jeśli możecie podpowiedzieć lub mnie poprawić, to będę wdzięczna  :Smile:

----------


## aneta s

zestaw antyposlizgowych rybek - 5 szt do wanny lub do prysznica
cena wywolawcza 15zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



zestaw - 3szt przyklejanych wieszaczkow marki Eva Solo
cena wywolawcza 15 zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

no i pora na swiateczne fanty...lyzeczke polozylam w celu zobrazowania jaka wielkosc maja przedmioty

1.zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek - do powieszenia
cena wywolawcza 15 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



2. szmaciana lalka - wiekszosc uzytej tkaniny to filc. Wysokosc 22 cm (bez nog)
cena wywolawcza 20zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




3.zestaw 3 figurek
cena wywolawcza 20 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



4.zestaw serduszek drewnianych
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



5.skrzydelka 
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


6.serduszko
cena wywolawcza 5 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



7. "krysztalowy"korek do wina
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



8.metalowe serduszko z koralikami
cena wywolawcza 5 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




9.szklane serduszko z metalowa obwodka
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



10. metalowa gwiazdka
cena wywolawcza 5zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



11. zestaw materialowych serduszek
cena wywolawcza 10 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



12.anielskie skrzydelka
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


13. wieniec SIA
cena wywolawcza 20zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



14.gwiazdka czerwona
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



15.zlota ozdoba
cena wywolawcza 5 zl




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



16.metalowe serduszko z koralikami
cena wywolawcza 10 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

17. czerwono- szara filcowa gwiazdka
cena wywolawcza 10 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



18. filcowe serduszko
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




19.lancuszek ze zlotych kulek
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



20.zestaw listkow
cena wywolawcza 5 zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


21.zlota ozdoba z koralikami
cena wywolawcza 10 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



22.figurka aniola
cena wywolawcza 10zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## cronin

To ja dokładam:
1. malowana butelka

cena wywoławcza 20 zł
2. komplet 6 MEGA szklanek (nieużywanych), dla porównania wielkości obok stoi "normalna" - Panie i Panowie zbliża się Sylwester a drink z TAKIEJ szklanki wystarczy do północy  :smile: 

cena wywoławcza 20 zł 
Oczywiście pokrywam koszty przesyłki

----------


## JAGODA 51

Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem autora - 30 zł.
Książka jest studium kultury artystycznej krajów Europy Środkowo-Wschodniej w okresie od końca II wojny światowej do upadku komunizmu.




Książka "polskie Boże Narodzenie" 20zł.
Album zawiera opis tradycji i obrzędów z Bożym Narodzeniem, zbiór kolęd i receptury na dania wigilijne.


Obie pozycje nowe

----------


## UlaR

Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena wywoławcza 15 zł. 



Łańcuch o długości ok. 120 cm. prosto z Holandii  :wink:  - cena wywoławcza 20 zł.



Kolczyki + zawieszka - cena wywoławcza 15 zł.



Kolczyki talarki fioletowe - cena wywoławcza 5 zł.

----------


## KachnaP

Skoro nalewki mają takie wzięcie to dorzucam nalewkę z płatków róży jadalnej. Nalewka zrobiona przez moją Mamę  :smile: 
Wystawiamy 0,5 l - cena wywoławcza 50 zł

Oczywiście pokrywam koszty przesyłki. I naprawdę polecam. Jest pyszna  :smile:

----------


## e-mól

Cudna poszewka na "jaśka" handmade, wym. 40x40, wierzchnia strona z autorskim marszczeniem mej rodzicielki, spód gładki.
Materiał to aksamit bawełniany, podusia przemiła w dotyku, zamek kryty.
Kolor: *krwista czerwień*.

*Cena wywoławcza 40zł*

----------


## Nefer

Tu przykład nalewki - w zależności od potrzeb licytującego butelka zostanie napełniona odpowiednim smakiem  :smile: 



Storczyków nie oddam  :smile:

----------


## Princesa

Jeszcze można wrzucać?  :smile: 

*1. Zegar* - stan jak nowy, wisiał kilka mies. na ścianie, wchodzi do niego klasyczna bateria paluszek, można wstawić 2 niewielkie zdjęcia




Cena wywoławcza *30 zł*

*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków"* - stan nowy bez folii, wygraliśmy go w jakimś konkursie.  Film familijny/komedia twórców m. in. "Różowej pantery".



Cena wywoławcza *5 zł*

*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem* - zdjęcie, napis
Zainteresowanym na PW wyślę adres do aukcji allegro gdzie jest dokładny opis, gotowe ramki do zdjęć do nadrukowania itd. itd. 



Cena wywoławcza: *10 zł*

*4. Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym.*
Zainteresowanym na PW wyślę adres do aukcji allegro gdzie jest dokładny opis, gotowe ramki do zdjęć do nadrukowania itd. itd. 



Cena wywoławcza: *20 zł*

*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon* 



Cena wywoławcza: *10 zł*

*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia na ścianie* - wymiary 30x18 cm, nowa



Cena wywoławcza:* 50 zł*

Pokrywam koszty wysyłki.

----------


## dżempel

może ktoś się skusi na pierniczki świąteczne dla naszego Frania  :smile:  niestety dawno mnie tu nie było i zapomniałam jak wkleja się zdjęcia  :sad:  pierniczki własnej roboty ,dekorujemy całą rodzinką (wybierzemy komisyjnie 25 najładniejszych ) cena wywoławcza 25 zł

----------


## amonite

Jeśli jeszcze można, to dorzucę coś od siebie.

Świąteczne skrzaty:





Cena wywoławcza 50 zł. (za parkę oczywiście, koszty przesyłki biorę na siebie)

----------


## słońce 2

Cudne skrzaty.

----------


## MagdaZZZ

To i ja dodam swoje 3 grosze :wink: 

Proponuję taką oto *lampę stojącą*:





cena wywoławcza: *45 zł*


*Bluzeczka PRADA z krótkim rękawkiem, rozm. M* Uwierzcie mi, oryginalna zakupiona w markowym butiku we Włoszech, oddaję, bo zakupiłam ją w czasach, gdy mi się zdawało, że im ciaśniej i bliżej ciała - tym lepiej :big lol:  Dziś już tej zasady nie wyznaję :wink:  - bluzeczka jest zwyczajnie na mnie za mała... a tak naprawdę była na mnie za mała od początku i ponad 3 lata przeleżała w szafie - miałam ją na sobie tylko raz. Czas by się przyczyniła do czegoś WIELKIEGO :Lol: 



dekolt w serek, na lewej piersi mała kieszonka z delikatną ozdobą:


przy podwiniętych rękawkach guziczki z logo:


dyskretne logo na karczku:


wybaczcie mi te kłaczki na materiale :oops:  - od tygodnia nie mogę znaleźć w domu żadnej rolki do czyszczenia ubrań - co strasznie utrudnia mi życie :wink: 

Polecam dla osób noszących rozm. S (dla prawdziwych eMek będzie dosć obcisła)

cena wywoławcza: *50zł*


Edit: Oczywiście pokrywam wszelkie koszty związane z przesyłką...

----------


## JAGODA 51

Rysunek w ołówku  wym. 21x 29 , mojej 10 letniej  wnuczki - 10 zł 

 Koszty przesyłki oczywiście pokrywam.

----------


## senmon

Ja dorzucam sukienkę.Rozmiar uniwersalny i dla S,M,L. Cena od 30 zł. Oczywiście koszt przesyłki pokrywam.

----------


## joliska

A może komuś do czegoś przydadzą się poniższe kolorowe zdjęcia?  Mogą posłużyć jako tapeta na monitor, obrazek w piwnicy itd. Kupujący zdecyduje  :wink:  Oddam w postaci wydruków (format, na ile wielkość pozwoli) lub elektronicznej paczki z oryginałem... Cena wywoławcza 5 zł sztuka.

Sasanki


Fiołki


Suszek


Groszek


Francuz


Droga Krzyżowa

----------


## e-mól

*
NORDICA BZX*
Buty narciarskie używane na jednym wyjeździe,  
DLA ŻONY, MATKI, TEŚCIOWEJ, 
SĄSIADA, SYNA
KOCHANKI LUB KOCHANKA
Brać nie myśleć, zima tuż tuż
rozmiar 27-27,5
Minimalne ślady używania.
Cena wywoławcza 111zł















*
Nóż elektryczny CLATRONIC*
*Stary jak moje małżeństwo i jeszcze trochę, krąży z nami, za nami przeszło dziesięć lat i w tym czasie nie był nigdy używany, a jakie jest jego pochodzenie i jak był ekploatowany, wie tylko mój mąż(ale twierdzi że nie pamięta) 
lub jego kawalerskie partnerki 
Ostrza wyglądają bez zarzutu, obudowa po marketingowemu jest cieniowana, a po chłopsku miejscami pożółkła.
Włączony działa, noże się ruszają ruchem posuwisto-zwrotnym 

CENA WYWOŁAWCZA 33zł*

----------


## rasia

1. Przywieziony tydzień temu z Indii wachlarz z pawich piór (średnica 30cm) 
Kupiony u tej Pani w Bombaju: 
W Indiach, skąd pawie pochodzą, tren samców (tzw. ogon, ale nie tworzą  go sterówki, tylko pokrywy nadogonowe) jest symbolem wiecznego cyklu  kosmicznego. Według tamtejszych wierzeń pawia dosiadał bóg miłości Kama.  :wink:  :smile: 

2. Pachnący zestaw o złotym zabarwieniu :wink: 


3. Szopka zrobiona przez moją kuzynkę-plastyczkę z Beskidu Żywieckiego. Na desce ze starej stodoły, Święta Rodzina z gliny (wys.20cm). 

4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek na małe podarki(nowy). Gruba tektura plus flanela i sznurek. 

Zestawione tworzą Mikołaja :smile:  (zestawione wys.30cm)


Ceny od przysłowiowej złotówki.

----------


## ala106

No to ja dorzcę coś od siebie. Jak ma być 8 tys. :Smile: .
Dla wielbicieli Bydgoszczy i nie tylko, 4 zdjęcia z passe-partout o wymiarach 24x 19 cm. Fotografował Wojciech Woźniak.








.

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł.

Koszty wysyłki pokrywam ja :Smile: .

----------


## Agduś

Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarowało takie zestawy biżuterii:

Zestaw 1



Zestaw 2



Zestaw 3



Zestaw 4


Jak widać (albo i nie) każdy zestaw składa się z czterech ręcznie wykonanych z modeliny wisiorków i jednego breloczka - szczupłego ludzika - z żyłki i koralików.

----------


## aneta s

*Fanty od BLEKITNEJ*

książka - poradnik - "Jak wytrzymać ze współczesną kobietą" (prawie nowa);   cena wywoławcza - 5 zł


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




rękawiczki robione na drutach kolor ciemny brąz z różyczką na zewnętrznej stronie;  cena wywoławcza - 5 zł


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Paula_71

Własnoręcznie wykonana dekoracja,zrobiona z wieszaka wygiętego w kształt serca,ozdobionego skrawkami materiałów,tasiemek,koronek...
Urocza,delikatna dekoracja do pokoju dziewczęcego,czy romantycznej sypialni.





Cena wywoławcza:*15zł*
Pokrywam koszt wysyłki.

----------


## KasioMar

Nie udało się na razie z licytacją :sad: 
 to może chociaż uda mi się coś od siebie dorzucić :big grin: 

* 3 malutkie, błękitne, motylkowe skrzydelka dla małych, motylich księżniczek!
Gumki do założenia na ramionka, złote zawijaski, srebrne kropeczki i błękitny puszek po środku.
szerokość 26 cm, wysokość 23cm
cena wywoławcza 10,-


* Śliczna, delikatna i (również) malutka, porcelanowa filiżanka ze spodeczkiem, Rosenthal Perzival.
Ma chyba ok 75 lat, ale głowy nie dam - nie jestem pewna.
Kolor biały, porcelanowy (kremowy wyszedł tylko na zdjęciu), ale nie śnieżnobiały.
średnica filiżanki 75mm, spodeczka 115 mm
cena wywoławcza 30,-

----------


## joliska

*Kasiu*,
skrzydełka wystawimy osobno i na każde cena wywoławcza to 10 zł, ok.?

----------


## KasioMar

Ok
Tak rzeczywiście lepiej :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## jamles

*wujek jamles-ogrodnik* wystawia 20szt _pestek amiszów_ (nasiona pomidorów)
te nasiona to _wnuki wiedźmy_  :wink:  Depesi 
fotki nie będzie, bo jak wyglądają pestki pomidorów to wszyscy wiedzą .... chyba
na krzakach wyglądają tak ...


po złotówce za nasionko czyli 20zł za komplet,
jako bonus to mogę ostre papryczki dorzucić
albo bawole serca  :roll eyes: 
PS. w licytacji nie może brać udziału _babcia_ nasionek  :cool:

----------


## e-mól

Dwie rolety rzymskie 100x170

Wywoławcza 44zł.

Jakieś płótno w paski dwa odcienie zieleni, oba zgaszone + cieniutki niebieski.
W jednej rolecie brak haczyków w górnej listewce do mocowania.

----------


## asiulkowo

To i ja zawitałam z moimi konikami.
Zapraszam do licytacji.
Tą uroczą parkę licytujemy od 10zł.

----------


## nemi

No to jeszcze fanty ode mnie. Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze jakieś się pojawią, bo tak jakoś głupio być ostatnim.  :smile: 

1. Choinki filcowe na drewnianych klamerkach - sztuk 6.
Cena wywoławcza 5 zł



2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę w pudełku (wg informacji na opakowaniu ozdób jest 20)
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł



3. Filcowe aniołki do zawieszenia - w opakowaniu 2 aniołki
Cena wywoławcza 5 zł

----------


## nemi

I jeszcze więcej aniołów na choinkę:

4. Małe Aniołki w "regionalnych" sukienkach - w opakowaniu 8 sztuk:
Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł



5. Małe Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły - w opakowaniu 8 sztuk:
Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

----------


## gabriela

To ja wstawiam jeszcze jeden krem do rak z wyciagiem z granatu firmy Weleda. Cena wywolawcza 25 zl, koszty przesylki pokrywam ja.

----------


## joliska

Z taką jak poprzedni ceną wywoławczą?

----------


## gabriela

Tak, krem wchlania sie niesamowicie dobrze, pachnie przepieknie.

----------


## XX

sorki że tak skromnie i późno ale lepiej późno niż wcale.
kurteczka dla dziewczynki na zimę rozmiar 74 mothercare, fajniutka i cieplutka.

Cena wywoławcza *25zł.*

----------


## aneta s

no to dorzucam jeszcze
42. zestaw 2 sciereczek kuchennych Marimekko
cena wywolawcza 30 zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


43. Zestaw 2 sciereczek
cena wywolawcza 20zl


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aneta s

44. ramka na zdjecie czarno - srebrna
cena wywolawcza 30zl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MagdaZZZ

To ja jeszcze dorzucę do fantów bardzo fajny świąteczny gadżecik...

Mam do zaoferowania *2 pudełka* stojaczków na winietki z motywem renifera z Tchibo... pakowane po 6 sztuk z dąłączonymi kartonikami na imiona. Zdjecia nie oddają ich uroku - są maleńkie, ciężkie i po prostu przepiękne :yes: 







I moje nieudane zdjecie - pokazuje jedynie proprcje ozdoby (jest naprawdę malutka i zgrabniutka :yes: ):



*Cena wywoławcza: 25 zł każdy*

Naprawdę polecam :yes:

----------


## casamia

Puchatek z pszczółką  z kolekcji Classic Pooh 
dł misia 28 cm 
cena wywoławcza 20 zł , koszt przesyłki pokrywam

----------


## Nelli Sza

*OZDOBA ŚWIĄTECZNA - SERDUSZKA, 4 SZTUKI W PACZCE, NOWE z IKEA*  :smile: 
POLECAM!!!!! 
Wysokość: 9 cm

Cena wywołwcza *10zł* *za komplet*

żródło dodatkowych informacji tutaj

----------


## Monisiaaa

Może trochę późno, ale na pewno lepiej niż wcale 

Moje świąteczne robótki ręczne
- aniołek - wys.8,5cm - *cena wywoławcza 10zł*


- bombka - śr.8cm -* cena wywoławcza 10zł*

----------


## dziewcze

Eee tam póżno  :wink:  tez coś jeszcze wkleje. miały być inne bąbki ale jak zobaczyłam tą wstążkową naszła mnie straszna ochota na zmajstrowanie takich. Średnica 10-11cm. Duże! Butelka obok ma 1L pojemności. 

1. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa





2. 'za-słodka' bombka wstążkowa 





*Dziewcze*
_6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza -  10 zł_
_7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza -  10 zł_

byłoby więcej ale cholernie dużo szpilek na to idzie  :smile:  nie przewidziałam tego  :smile: 

PS dla licytujących *lampion chromowany*  - doszło info przy opisie (!)

----------


## PBebnirz

Ta... :cool: 
Witajcie. Ja, razem z Jagną wystawiamy, wykonaną przeze mnie zasłonę do kominka. Jest wykonana ze stali, z elementem kutym w postaci gałęzi drzewa z zwiewanymi liśćmi przez wiatr. Wymiary: wys. 100 cm szer. 135 cm. kolor czarny mat, patynowane na zielono elementy kute.Tak, wiemy, wiemy trochę późno ale... bardzo chcieliśmy wziąć udział w tej licytacji.
Cena wywoławcza 50,oo PLN


Pozdrawiamy Jagna i Peter

PS. Przepraszam za jakość zdjęć

----------

